

I’m a Lawyer. Why Should I Care About Typography? - yusukeito
http://www.thejuryexpert.com/2011/09/im-a-lawyer-why-should-i-care-about-typography/

======
brudgers
Typography for Lawyers:

<http://www.typographyforlawyers.com/>

Provides excellent advice on Typography in general

